# Overclocking the AMD FX 8350 to 5ghz



## Simmyen (Dec 25, 2012)

Alright, so before i start talking about this, i want to say that i am pretty new to overclocking the cpu's. I haven't done overclocking with the bios yet. 
So what i want to do at this point, is to take the CPU clock higher (that explains itself)

So my specs are: 

*CPU : AMD FX 8350
CPU cooler : Noctua NH-U12P (http://i.imgur.com/32WPX.jpg)
Motherboard : Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 
GPU : AMD Radeon HD 7970 3GB
PSU : Corsair HX 1050w
HDD : Western Digital® Desktop Black 2TB
RAM : Kingston HyperX 2*8gb
Case : Cooler Master Sniper*

So what i am trying to achieve here, is to make the CPU clock to atleast 5ghz (if not more) . I know i have a powerful CPU cooler, so it should be working.

*How do i do this in a proper way? *

Any help is very much appreciated!


----------



## anoobarak (Dec 25, 2012)

Don't overclock, just get a SSD.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 25, 2012)

you aren't gonna hit 5Ghz on air and certainly not if you are new to overclocking 
there is no magical setting to make the chip run at 5Ghz you simply tweak settings and test untill the cpu becomes unstable and or the voltages gets to high


----------



## NC37 (Dec 25, 2012)

You'll want water cooling to push 5Ghz. It'll prolly boot to 5Ghz but I doubt it will be stable on air.


----------



## Simmyen (Dec 25, 2012)

I am only asking for some help with overclocking! where to start??


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 25, 2012)

id start with downloading the PDF found here and reading it 
http://sites.amd.com/us/Documents/AMD_FX_Performance_Tuning_Guide.pdf
I am really hesitant to give you a bunch of settings to try untill I know you won't go and blow it up


----------



## Super XP (Dec 25, 2012)

Simmyen said:


> I am only asking for some help with overclocking! where to start??


Increase the CPU multiplier via bios so you can achieve 4.40GHz. Leave everything on Auto/Default, though you will have to adjust your NB, HT and DDR RAM speeds so you can ensure they don't make your OC unstable. 

The one thing you want to do is NEVER UP THE CPU Voltage right away, you want to step it up a bit at a time. I will post more info a bit later on.

Up the vCore 0.010v at a time  Break her in nice and she will perform for you better.
Here is the Official AMD FX OC'ing Club- *WELCOME.* Ask your questions in here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153443&page=41


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 25, 2012)

auto-voltage control is a surefire way to break something


----------



## Super XP (Dec 26, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> auto-voltage control is a surefire way to break something


Auto voltage is default. It's the safest way to start an OC.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 26, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Auto voltage is default. It's the safest way to start an OC.



not on a lot of boards it isn't the minute you start touching the multis the board will start adding voltage usually way to much better to set the voltage to something safe like 1.38v


----------



## Jhelms (Dec 27, 2012)

Coming from an avid overclocker, a stable 5ghz is not that easy on the 8350 (I mean really stable) Getting it to boot at 5ghz or even higher is pretty simple (I know as I have run 5ghz several times on mine but could never get it rock stable) Around 4.6-4.8 is a good target to go for and generally the sweet spot for this chip.

- Start at 4.6ghz, set the voltage to 1.475
- Set both the NB and HT to 2200 as I have found vishera does not like anything much higher than this when pushing it for a stable OC - Also vishera does not benefit much from pushing either like the phenoms did. 
- If the UD5 has LLC, I would use it and make sure to watch CPU voltages at idle and under load. Raise LLC until voltage stabilizes at idle vs load
- Set your NB voltage between 1.25 
- Make sure for starters that your ram is at stock clocks for now - work on that later
- Watch your temps 

Best of luck


----------



## Super XP (Dec 27, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> Coming from an avid overclocker, a stable 5ghz is not that easy on the 8350 (I mean really stable) Getting it to boot at 5ghz or even higher is pretty simple (I know as I have run 5ghz several times on mine but could never get it rock stable) Around 4.6-4.8 is a good target to go for and generally the sweet spot for this chip.
> 
> - Start at 4.6ghz, set the voltage to 1.475
> - Set both the NB and HT to 2200 as I have found vishera does not like anything much higher than this when pushing it for a stable OC - Also vishera does not benefit much from pushing either like the phenoms did.
> ...


4.60GHz does not require 1.475v, that is too high IMO. You are better off bumping the Voltage up from default in 0.1v steps versus manually setting it high. By doing this you eliminate other factors regarding the need for high voltage correct high speed. 

You need to break the CPU in slowly. 
I have my 8350 clocked at 4.70GHz with/ 1.40v Rock Stable running all 8-Cores with a bus speed of 277. Hyper Transport & NB @ 2600MHz.

My late 8120 running all 8-Cores was OC'ed 1,300 MHz higher than stock that needed only 1.375v to run 100% stable. Anyhow I'll be putting this gem up for sale soon.


----------



## Jhelms (Dec 27, 2012)

I said to "start" at 1.475. I did not say end at 1.475   That should get him stable right away at 4.6. He can then increase his multiplier incrementally, doubt he will get much past 4.7 anyways. Then he can gradually back down the voltage until he finds the sweet spot on his system once he finds out what his chip can do. If he can get that down, he can then progress with his learning.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 27, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> I said to "start" at 1.475. I did not say end at 1.475   That should get him stable right away at 4.6. He can then increase his multiplier incrementally, doubt he will get much past 4.7 anyways. Then he can gradually back down the voltage until he finds the sweet spot on his system once he finds out what his chip can do. If he can get that down, he can then progress with his learning.


I see what you mean, personally I rather start at default voltage, increase the multi one step at a time, the when you run into stability issues, bump the voltage 0.1v increments. For me anyway I find I can get max OC with low voltage by using my method


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 27, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> not on a lot of boards it isn't the minute you start touching the multis the board will start adding voltage usually way to much better to set the voltage to something safe like 1.38v



All he has to do is run prime95 and check the temps (keep load temps under 60). these boards are pretty smart and for a novice, auto is not a bad thing. 1.38volts? his air cooler will allow more than that. have you overclocked a FX processor? Seems like you haven't with your advise....



OneMoar said:


> not on a lot of boards it isn't the minute you start touching the multis the board will start adding voltage usually way to much better to set the voltage to something safe like 1.38v



All he has to do is run prime95 and check the temps (keep load temps under 60). these boards are pretty smart and for a novice, auto is not a bad thing. 1.38volts? his air cooler will allow more than that. have you overclocked a FX processor? Seems like you haven't with your advise....



Super XP said:


> 4.60GHz does not require 1.475v, that is too high IMO. You are better off bumping the Voltage up from default in 0.1v steps versus manually setting it high. By doing this you eliminate other factors regarding the need for high voltage correct high speed.
> 
> You need to break the CPU in slowly.
> I have my 8350 clocked at 4.70GHz with/ 1.40v Rock Stable running all 8-Cores with a bus speed of 277. Hyper Transport & NB @ 2600MHz.
> ...



Every CPU is different my friend and every chip. this would be a good reference though.


----------



## anubis44 (Dec 27, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> I said to "start" at 1.475. I did not say end at 1.475   That should get him stable right away at 4.6. He can then increase his multiplier incrementally, doubt he will get much past 4.7 anyways. Then he can gradually back down the voltage until he finds the sweet spot on his system once he finds out what his chip can do. If he can get that down, he can then progress with his learning.



OP, your cooler is not going to be able to handle 1.475 volts with that FX chip. It's simply not up to the task. To handle that kind of voltage on Vishera, you'll need an H80 or H100. My Antec 620 water cooler can't even handle that voltage, and it can take more heat than your Noctua air cooler. The key thing with Vishera is heat. It's doesn't need huge voltage, but it will throw off massive amounts of heat as you push the multi higher.

This thread has probably the best information on the web right now about overclocking Vishera:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1318995/official-fx-8320-fx-8350-vishera-owners-club

I think the OP will have to consider getting a Corsair H100 closed loop water cooler (or a custom water loop) at the minimum if he is serious about wanting to hit 5GHz stable with his FX chip. Yes, there are a few overclocks without that level of cooling purporting to be stable at 5GHz, but for all we know, the CPU could be throttling cores. That's what the FX chip will do if the heat builds up too much, instead of blue-screening right away. That's the take-away summary from that 620 page thread I just directed you to! However, if you want to see how high you can go with the Noctua, Super XP's methodology is probably the better way to go. First, see how high you can go with the stock voltage. The highest clocked Visheras are often overclocked using just the multiplier and with comparatively modest bumps up in voltage. So up the multi first - try to hit 4.4GHz (like I did) without any additional voltage, and then run your system through a complete loop of Intel Burn Test:

http://majorgeeks.com/IntelBurnTest_d5987.html

while running a temp monitoring program like CPUID Hardware Monitor:

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html

You should also have your windows task manager open with the performance tab selected, so you can watch all eight cores load up to 100% utilization. Watch the temps in CPUID Hardware monitor while the Intel Burn Test runs a Stress Level: Standard run (default is 10 runs). If your temp for CPU package never goes above 70 degrees celsius or so (and the Burn Test doesn't fail) your CPU cooling is adequate for that that overclock. Also keep you eye on the three 'temperatures' in CPUID called "TMPIN0, TMPIN1 and TMPIN2". TMPIN2 is your northbridge. That one can heat up quite a lot, although you wisely went with the Gigabyte UD5 motherboard over a UD3, as the UD5 (and my UD7) have better north bridge cooling. Max north bridge temps are anything over 95 degrees in my opinion, although you don't really want them going over 90 degrees.

Finally, remember that your cooling efforts will be greatly helped or hampered by your case cooling. You can have an outstanding water cooler, but if you have crappy airflow in your case, you temps can still build up more than they should. Overclocking the Vishera to 5GHz will likely mean a very good airflow case, like my Cooler Master Storm Trooper, or equivalent.

I hope this gets you well on your way to overclocking nirvana. Good luck!


----------



## anubis44 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry, forgot to update my user sig!


----------



## Super XP (Dec 27, 2012)

anubis44 said:


> Sorry, forgot to update my user sig!


You should place your specs in the System Specs section if you like. It would be easier for people to access.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 27, 2012)

and no running prime95 anyone that says that doesn't know what they are talking about prime95 is not the be all to end all to determining stability these new chips are getting fast enough to where Prime95 can't apply enough of a load to tell if its REALLY stable 

 also just because you CAN run more voltage does not mean you SHOULD nor does adding voltage always increase stability in-fact to much voltage for a given speed will make it unstable

/ontopic
I agree Garage start with the voltage a bit on the high side maby not 1.4700 but 1.4250(amd recommended nominal voltage) if hes got a chip from a decent batch 1.42 should be enough for 4.5 MABY 4.7
I like to start with OCCT get a baseline of temps/voltages/stability and then stress test with a mix of linpack and gaming


----------



## ilikemacandpc (Dec 27, 2012)

*take a look at this guide*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1140459/...nce-scaling-charts-max-ocs-ln2-results-coming

this might help a bit.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 27, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> @drdeathx I suggest you go read up on overclocking
> 
> and no running prime95 anyone that says that doesn't know what they are talking about prime95 is not the be all to end all to determining stability these new chips are getting fast enough to where Prime95 can't apply enough of a load to tell if its REALLY stable
> 
> ...



I don't need to read up on overclocking. I hit 6Ghz on FX chips. I am a very seasoned veteren but thanks for the shout anyhow.



anubis44 said:


> OP, your cooler is not going to be able to handle 1.475 volts with that FX chip. It's simply not up to the task. To handle that kind of voltage on Vishera, you'll need an H80 or H100. My Antec 620 water cooler can't even handle that voltage, and it can take more heat than your Noctua air cooler. The key thing with Vishera is heat. It's doesn't need huge voltage, but it will throw off massive amounts of heat as you push the multi higher.



Who says his Noctua won't handle 1.475 volts?


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 27, 2012)

haven't heard from the Op 
Simmyen where you at ?


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 27, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> I am sure you did .........



I did.... Go away. Your kinda annoying.

All you can pull on your Phenom II is 4GHz? LOL, that is childs play.


----------



## Simmyen (Dec 28, 2012)

Alright guys, thanks for answeres and information!  You're awesome. Really appreciate it. 

I am not home atm, but i will try to OC when i come home, a little by little, and post reports here in this thread. I know i have a very good airflow (not only cpu cooler, but the whole computer) , so time will show if i can manage to hit a stable 5ghz


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 28, 2012)

Overclock that bitch. Though i'd use water cooling. It simply does wonders and doesn't really cost that much more. At first i thought i'll be stuck with 3,8GHz on my Core i7 but with water cooling i'm enjoying 4,2GHz now. Don't really see much point in buying Ivy Bridge or even Haswell. With your FX properly overclocked you'd be good for quite some time as well.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 29, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> I agree Garage start with the voltage a bit on the high side maby not 1.4700 but 1.4250(amd recommended nominal voltage) if hes got a chip from a decent batch 1.42 should be enough


Prime95 sucks for FX chips. You will mostly get errors regardless. Prime95 needs to update there software to include FX compatability.

Many people including me are getting 4.70GHz with 1.4v MAX and 4.40GHz with NO Increase in Voltage. The OP should OC to 4.40GHz and leave everything on Auto, if he succeeds, he could have a good batch. I don't buy this notion about jacking up the Voltage then OCing. 

You should attempt the OC then up the Voltage if required. How do I know? I was running 4.80GHz with/ 1.385v Rock Stable. But I favored the higher Bus Speed and lowered the CPU speed 100MHz less & upped the voltage to 1.4v. I guess the bus speed requires more voltage for stability.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 29, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> I did.... Go away. Your kinda annoying.
> 
> All you can pull on your Phenom II is 4GHz? LOL, that is childs play.



I think you need to get off your high horse and stop insulting people just because their overclock isn't as high as your. This isn't a pissing contest.



drdeathx said:


> I hit 6Ghz on FX chips. I am a very seasoned veteren but thanks for the shout anyhow.



Screenshot and validation or it never happened, also with what kind of cooling because I seriously doubt you could that with air or water.



drdeathx said:


> All he has to do is run prime95 and check the temps (keep load temps under 60).



Prime95 alone is a bad gauge weather or not his system is stable. It's a good first step but running a LINPACK/LAPACK based stress test and a video game should give you more accurate result as far as stability is concerned in addition to P95. If you were a "veteran overclocker" you would have known this. No offense.



drdeathx said:


> Go away. Your kinda annoying.


So are you, but we're not telling you to leave...


----------



## andresgriego (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey Simmyen, I think 5GHz on air is hard to get, if even possible. I tried with mine, it took 1.52V to make it stable enough to boot into Windows but it wasn't stable for anything other than simple tasks. 

I haven't got mine overclocked right now so I can't offer any good advice. I do have the GA970-UD3 and the Noctura D-14, similar to your setup.

AMD chips are so cheap right now, I don't worry so much and therefore say, volt it until she craps herself. 

Have fun and good luck.


----------



## =P (Dec 31, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> not on a lot of boards it isn't the minute you start touching the multis the board will start adding voltage usually way to much better to set the voltage to something safe like 1.38v



That is a very important fact that a lot of people seem to forget with newer boards, Auto and Default are not the same thing,  I did not realize this until I was OC'ing a 1090T in a ASUS M5A88-M and was doing incremental multiplier increases with 5 minute Prime95 runs.  At first I thought I was getting excellent speeds from the stock voltage until I checked and noticed my VCORE was at 1.5V.  The setting was AUTO in the BIOS.  Always a good idea to find out the stock voltage and set it to that manually when you begin your trial and error increases.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Prime95 sucks for FX chips. You will mostly get errors regardless. Prime95 needs to update there software to include FX compatability.
> 
> Many people including me are getting 4.70GHz with 1.4v MAX and 4.40GHz with NO Increase in Voltage. The OP should OC to 4.40GHz and leave everything on Auto, if he succeeds, he could have a good batch. I don't buy this notion about jacking up the Voltage then OCing.
> 
> You should attempt the OC then up the Voltage if required. How do I know? I was running 4.80GHz with/ 1.385v Rock Stable. But I favored the higher Bus Speed and lowered the CPU speed 100MHz less & upped the voltage to 1.4v. I guess the bus speed requires more voltage for stability.



EXACTLY 
the FX chips have a WEAK FPU and prime wont tell you shit for stability on those chips at least someone here knows what they are talking about


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 31, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I think you need to get off your high horse and stop insulting people just because their overclock isn't as high as your. This isn't a pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<offtopic>don't waste your breath his comment(about prime95) told me all I needed to know about his ""overclocking ability and general knowledge of computers"" hes on my ignore list I recommend you do the same I may be a asshole but at least I know what I am talking about<offtopic/>
back to the topic at hand 5Ghz might be asking a bit much of that cooler as other people have stated if you are dead set on 5Ghz then a water cooling kitt are gonna be in your shopping cart in the near future


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 31, 2012)

I have no idea why you guys are arguing stability tests. Prime95 does the job. In some instances Prime95 will pass and linpack won't In some instances Linpack fails and Prime95 won't. There is NO test that is 100% accurate for stability. Prime95 WILL stress the NB harder than Linpack if you guys don't know at 2.5 hrs. Anyway, stability is in the eye of the beholder when overclocking. pass Prime95 3 hours and just about every system will be stable enough to through anything at it.

Onemoar and Aquinas your not by far the ultimate athority here. You both spread a lot of BS at times so you need to both keep your panties on. If you two would just french kiss you may be a nice couple! LOL


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 31, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I think you need to get off your high horse and stop insulting people just because their overclock isn't as high as your. This isn't a pissing contest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My apology, You aggravating.......




If you have to ask if 6 GHz was done on water, something is wrong here. 


Here is a review I did for a site I used to review for. That Drdeath(Jim) guy is me.. LOL. I am sure you will ask for a photo ID.
The subzero results are on the review....

http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/asrock-fatal1ty-990fx-professional/12/


----------



## =P (Dec 31, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> EXACTLY
> the FX chips have a WEAK FPU and prime wont tell you shit for stability on those chips at least someone here knows what they are talking about



I'm pretty new here and glad to have joined such as awesome community.  Not here to start some flaming post but there is no excuse for blaming a fully functional piece of software which is world known as the go to stability test.  If you are receiving errors with Prime95,  the OC is unstable, it may never BSOD, it may run for a year without any issues and there may be no concern to change any settings for just Prime95 to work but Prime95 is a intense piece of software that has a simple rule run iterations of Lucas-Lehmer (Is this mersenne number prime or not), and to do one after another requires the previous one to be correct.  If you receive an error, your hardware made a mistake, a miscalculation. I don't know about you guys but knowing my CPU made a math mistake is unacceptable even if it will never affect my daily computer use. Prime95 is one of the only few apps that give you true bullet proof CPU stability results.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 1, 2013)

=P said:


> I'm pretty new here and glad to have joined such as awesome community.  Not here to start some flaming post but there is no excuse for blaming a fully functional piece of software which is world known as the go to stability test.  If you are receiving errors with Prime95,  the OC is unstable, it may never BSOD, it may run for a year without any issues and there may be no concern to change any settings for just Prime95 to work but Prime95 is a intense piece of software that has a simple rule run iterations of Lucas-Lehmer (Is this mersenne number prime or not), and to do one after another requires the previous one to be correct.  If you receive an error, your hardware made a mistake, a miscalculation. I don't know about you guys but knowing my CPU made a math mistake is unacceptable even if it will never affect my daily computer use. Prime95 is one of the only few apps that give you true bullet proof CPU stability results.



I have seen and owned plenty of machines that where 24H prime stable that still crashed in certain applications 
Prime95 and ESPECIALLY on AMD's FX chips will not give you a accurate measurement of stability no 'stress test' will Simulated workloads will never give you a 100% reliable result all they will do is tell you if you got the settings in the right ballpark
saying that prime95 is the best way to tell if a machine is stable is like putting your car on a dyno and running it for 1000 miles and saying that you are absolutely 100% sure that it will be ok to drive it 5000 miles non stop and you are 100% sure it won't break down EVER

Anybody that says all you need todo to test a overclock is run some stability testing software has clearly not been doing it very long


----------



## jed (Jan 4, 2013)

I've got a thread going here with my OC journey for this chip.  Having issues going past 4.7 but that's a pretty good boost.  Hope some of the info and pass/fail, etc. helps you in your quest as well.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 4, 2013)

=P said:


> I'm pretty new here and glad to have joined such as awesome community.  Not here to start some flaming post but there is no excuse for blaming a fully functional piece of software which is world known as the go to stability test.  If you are receiving errors with Prime95,  the OC is unstable, it may never BSOD, it may run for a year without any issues and there may be no concern to change any settings for just Prime95 to work but Prime95 is a intense piece of software that has a simple rule run iterations of Lucas-Lehmer (Is this mersenne number prime or not), and to do one after another requires the previous one to be correct.  If you receive an error, your hardware made a mistake, a miscalculation. I don't know about you guys but knowing my CPU made a math mistake is unacceptable even if it will never affect my daily computer use. Prime95 is one of the only few apps that give you true bullet proof CPU stability results.


I believe you misunderstood the discussion regarding Prime 95 and FX chips. Even at default speeds,Prime 95 gives errors on FX chips, reason they have to update the software so it can properly recognize the new chips.

Anyhow, I think the Intel Burn Test is the best to measure stability.


----------



## =P (Jan 7, 2013)

Super XP said:


> I believe you misunderstood the discussion regarding Prime 95 and FX chips. Even at default speeds,Prime 95 gives errors on FX chips, reason they have to update the software so it can properly recognize the new chips.
> 
> Anyhow, I think the Intel Burn Test is the best to measure stability.



Oh no I understand completely,  I'm just in disagreement with that statement for I am running the same CPU and do not receive such errors with Prime95.  I'm simply stating my opinion that If I do not see an instability with my FX-8350 and Prime95 then I would not say Prime95 is at fault.  Yet again I could be completely wrong because I may just have a "golden chip".  This would be a good topic to start up in a different thread, with some screenshots displaying stock voltages & frequencies with errors in Prime95.

But anyways in regards to the topic at hand I've gotten to 4.8GHz @ 1.45V but found it to be to hot to stress test with my air cooling.  If your not to familiar with overclocking and are unsure about the correct voltages to use, some motherboards give you color coded warnings in the BIOS when you start increasing them to high,  such as yellow (caution), red (dangerous).  If these are available in your BIOS then stick with increasing the voltages into the low yellow ranges and only play around with the NB, CPU, and CPU-NB voltages while performing your trial and error increases of the CPU Multiplier and/or Bus Speed.  Everytime you perform a stress test always keep some sort of temperature monitoring software open such as AIDA64 and watch for any drastic changes to the temperatures such as over 10c on the motherboard and keeping the CPU under 60c is a good idea.


----------



## Retsetan78 (Jun 26, 2013)

*the FX chips*

I may not have the FX 8350, but i have the FX 6100 6 core and i was able to overclock it to 4.7 with 6 cores and to 4.9 stable with disabling 2 cores, right now seeing its summer i clocked it down seeing when i live does not have AC. so its runnin at 4540ghz and avg temp is about 106f with a load

my system is the 

MoBo MSI 970A-G46

Mem Kingston HyperX Beast 2133 8gigs

CPU AMD FX 6100

Video- XFX 7950 Black Edition double D

cooling Antec 620

Case Xclio Windtunnle modded put two 120mm fans in the top suckin out later going to cut more and put two 140's in it


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 26, 2013)

my advice... get a sempron/ unlocked athlon and learn overclocking on it. then move to the fx 8350.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 26, 2013)

that motherboard is barely adequate for overclocking
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...D79Joo7tdE9xMUFlMEVWeFhuckJEVF9aMmtpUFE&gid=0

if i were you id focus on keeping that 4.6ghz and tweaking cpunb/HT and tightening ram timings.

a higher cpunb than stock will aid in overall performance.

and i wouldnt disbable cores, means they got to do more work = more heat.

aim for that upmost stability and tweak from there.


----------



## Aquinus (Jun 26, 2013)

I think someone didn't look at how old the thread was. It's 5 months old. I recommend letting the thread die in peace instead of necro'ing it.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 26, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I think someone didn't look at how old the thread was. It's 5 months old. I recommend letting the thread die in peace instead of necro'ing it.



i think this was moved here or posted here today



Retsetan78 said:


> I may not have the FX 8350, but i have the FX 6100 6 core and i was able to overclock it to 4.7 with 6 cores and to 4.9 stable with disabling 2 cores, right now seeing its summer i clocked it down seeing when i live does not have AC. so its runnin at 4540ghz and avg temp is about 106f with a load
> 
> my system is the
> 
> ...


----------



## Pipson (Jun 30, 2013)

CPU: FX-8350 4.0ghz Overclocked to 4.5ghz
Motherboard: M5A99X EVO R2.0
GPU: VTX3D 7870 LE Black Edition
RAM: 16GB 4x4 Kingston DDR3 Dual Channel 1600mhz
Cooling: Asetek 510LC Liquid Cooling system w/ 120mm Radiator ad 6 120mm fans
OS: Windows 8

So ive got it set up at 4.5ghz, ive tested it with:
Cinebench: CPU 7.73 OpenGL 77.23
3DMark11 Basic Edition: 7609
Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 Score: 1341

Here are all my bios settings and few other screenshots: http://s129.photobucket.com/user/PipsonFM/slideshow/Overclock%204500


Can someone please have a look at my settings and tell me what to change to improve it? Sometimes i do get very high Temps when doing a stress test, overall i just want an expert to anazyle what i have done and tell me where i could change to improve it as this is my 1st attempt at over clocking it, also my aim is to get to 4.8ghz any advice on that id appreciate it too!


----------



## d1nky (Jun 30, 2013)

heres a good read if ya havent already. 

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...=ggvMtAboH-0tMMRVdcedYA&bvm=bv.48572450,d.bGE

theres a couple of guys in this thread that have the same board that could help 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153443&page=68

im not familiar with that uefi bios. but LLC for cpu could be high not very high. depending on vdroop. disable spread sprectrum. set cpunb voltage to 1.25v or up to 1.3v

prime95 is a good stability test, i find intel burn test creates more heat than prime. 

everything else seems ok but check that thread link i posted and ask again.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 30, 2013)

Simmyen said:


> Motherboard : Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5



I will say that is a sweet board. I have the Ud3 version and it's great.


----------



## kenshin6104 (Aug 18, 2013)

hello everybody im a newbie to the forums and this topic really touched me if this person wants to get 5.0ghz on air its very possible.

I also have an fx-8350 im running it on a 990fXA_UD3 Gigabyte mobo. How i achieved 5.0ghz with my 8350 is that i went to bios dropped 4 cores henchforth turning it into a quadcore. Next i went to cpu settings tab in bios and set the multiplier to 24 that 4.90ghz from stock multiplier which is 4.00ghz. Next i went to the FSB which is 200 by default i changed my fsb to 206 which puts me at 5.00ghz. leave HT and northbrige at their defaults. Next go to your voltage settings and change your vcore 1.46 and no higher and set your LLC to medium. and leave the rest of the voltage settings to default. Doing it this way i was able to get my 8350 to 5.00ghz at a safe voltage. my idle temps are 24c and dont go no higher than 42c on full load. right now i'm running my 8350 at 5.12ghz currently. Even on four cores its significantly faster.


Now trying to overclock this chip on 8 threads to 5.00ghz is going to require alot of VCORE where talkin 1.52 vcore or better and your temps fly thru the roof. hope this helps with your overclocking.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 18, 2013)

I know some people that drop their 8 cores to 6 for stress testing as it requires less volts etc.

to me and probably many others this is a false economy, 8 cores require individual amounts of power, it will probably crash with 8 cores 5ghz @ 1.46v.

also that motherboard has had many complaints about withstanding power delivery.

my advice is to start from scratch, use all 8 cores, make sure the cpu is cooled enough (sub 62*c) and overclock gently!

also ive been told that AMD have been stockpiling 5ghz capable vishera chips for some time, so that the weaker chips are sold as 8350s etc.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 18, 2013)

I agree 100%.
Slow and steady increases in OC will eventually get your max OC with low voltage from my experience. Sort of like breaking down the CPU in a gentle way.


----------



## kenshin6104 (Aug 21, 2013)

also ive been testing and benchmarking the fx-8350 on 5022.67mhz according to cpuz which is 5ghz and some change on crysis 3 and other intensives games as well no BSOD's and no freezes and temps go no higher than 40 degrees celcius. Even today no application uses all eight core's so why not take advantage of the headroom that your bios have to offer.

a side note being that my mobo is a C3 revision of the 990FXA-UD3 even on eight cores my cpu will never stabilize at 5ghz in less i have some serious cooling. to make a long story short by going this route i can make my 8350 run pare to pare with an i7.
and by doing it this way the 8350 has to adjust its voltage so it uses lesser voltage vs eight cores henchforth the TDP will be lower. trust me the 8350 has a lot of potential.


----------



## sauria (Sep 3, 2013)

kenshin6104 said:


> also ive been testing and benchmarking the fx-8350 on 5022.67mhz according to cpuz which is 5ghz and some change on crysis 3 and other intensives games as well no BSOD's and no freezes and temps go no higher than 40 degrees celcius. Even today no application uses all eight core's so why not take advantage of the headroom that your bios have to offer.
> 
> a side note being that my mobo is a C3 revision of the 990FXA-UD3 even on eight cores my cpu will never stabilize at 5ghz in less i have some serious cooling. to make a long story short by going this route i can make my 8350 run pare to pare with an i7.
> and by doing it this way the 8350 has to adjust its voltage so it uses lesser voltage vs eight cores henchforth the TDP will be lower. trust me the 8350 has a lot of potential.



Thanks for this, what RAM do you use?


----------



## Jaseb87 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi all,
Well i have done the same thing as kenshin6104, I am at 5ghz using 4 cores, Here is my setup


Motherboard: "ASrock 970 pro3 r2.0"
Cpu: "Amd FX 8350 (4 cores) @5GHZ 1.432v with Corsair H100i liquid cooler"
Ram: "Corsair Vengeance 8GB @ 933MHZ 9-10-9-27"
Gpu: "Sapphire R9 270x in crossfire 2gb"
Psu: "Corsair CS750M 80+ Gold"
Storage: "SSD Samsung Evo 840 120gb + HDD 240gb + HDD 160gb"
Case: "Corsair 330r"
Cooling: "2 front 120mm coolermaster 69.9cfm intake - 1 rear exhaust and 2 exhaust on H100I"
OS: "Win7 ultimate SP1"

Oh and people said it cant be done with my 4+1 powerphase motherboard, yet i could run 4.6ghz stable 24/7 with 8 cores


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't see the OP posting anything maybe he OC'ed too much and fried something


----------



## Jaseb87 (Apr 26, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> I don't see the OP posting anything maybe he OC'ed too much and fried something



Haha yeah maybe he did  but then again it is a old thread but just something i stumbled across


----------



## Gamesturbator (May 13, 2014)

Interesting thread with a few links to other interesting threads. I've followed several guides to the letter and yet I can't even hit 4.6 stable using intelburntest. My cores hit over 70c when I tried 4.8+! Tried using the offset voltage (not sure how to calculate it) but it's still too hot. How can I set things up so that the OC drops when I'm idle and only goes up when I play demanding games? I have the Asus M5a99FX Pro R.20 and the 8350 with an H80i cooler.


----------



## OverclockNoob (May 13, 2014)

I got 5Ghz stable with h110, you may get validate 5Ghz, but I don't think stable on air mate


----------



## Gamesturbator (May 13, 2014)

Not using air.  H80i is a water cooler. Currently using a 4.5+ GHZ OC to get me by until I can figure things out.  Took some of what kenshin6104 said and tried to apply it. Didin't pan out, possibly because he has a different board. At 4.5+ GHZ temp at  idle is 22c (PC downclocks to 1.446 so I'm only utilizing my OC when I need it) . Playing BF3 I think I'm around 40C.


----------



## aquaraider11 (May 14, 2014)

I just bought
AsRock Fatal1ty 990FX KILLER
and
AMD FX-8350
And i wished to get it run at 5Ghz, what cooler should i buy? (or if appears that air cooler is better for me, max frequensy i can get from it)
And is it even plausible with that MoBo?
I prefer air cooling as with air cooling i can keep it at desired temperature till world is as hot as my cpu, but with water the water will heat up in time so i cant run it 24/7

Also i have never used water cooling, and water cooling might be trikky as i go to Assembly (computer festival) 2 times a year, at that time i have to transport my whole system over 300 kilometers.
Witch is bit tricky as i have notised that my friend who happens to have water cooling and he carried his case in horisontal position, something (dont remember what) happened to his water cooler and he had to fix it, it was not big thing but it was something more than normaly to worry about.

Also i dont have time to "do scheduled maintenanse" to my watercoolingsystem, so ansver would be obviously closed loop watercooler, but the guestion is are the closed loop ones as powerfull as normal or custom ones?

Also my case has no windows so it does not matter if the cooler is flashy or not as no-one will see it, also i have anchienty case so i dont know where i would put my watercooler, i have 5 fan slots in my computer all 120mm 2 fanslots at top of case (dont know if they can mount a radiator) 1 at front (definately impossible to mount anything but a default fan) 1 at bottom (same as front) 1 at back (possibly able to mount 1 120mm radiator and fan)

I dont know certain model or even manufacturer of my case so its not realy easy to find out... I dont even know exact dimensions of the case, basicly only things i know about it is that it can house 1x ATX mobo and 2 centimeters longer than default PSU Also it has no cable management space.

And no i dont have money to buy new case atleast yet, for a while ill be going with default 8350 cooler till i have money to buy better cooler, witch is why i m asking here witch would be the best cooler for my case, i suspect that i could use decent hight tower aircooler but i m not sure yet, as i dont have measurements of my case, in the cooler i planned to buy (Dark rock pro3) dimensions are as following 150(L) x 137(W) x 163(D)mm from witch point of my case are those dimensions, from the socet of my mobo, from mobo or top of processor? (the most conserning factor is hight as i m not sure if my case is wide enought for that cooler.)

As a side note i m from Finland so my english is not very good, so i hope you understood my guestions and did not misunderstand anything.

And yes i know this is old thread but i did not want to create new one as there is allready a thread for thing i m trying.

And to keep thread about OC:ing i have some over (and under) clockking experiense with unlocked phenom II x4 B55 (from phenom II x2 555) (i managed to get it to run stabily at 3.4 without voltage alteration, witch is 0.2 higher than default with all 4 cores of the original 2).
So i m not total noob but i m still average noob, in OCing.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 14, 2014)

aquaraider11 said:


> I dont know certain model or even manufacturer of my case so its not realy easy to find out... I dont even know exact dimensions of the case, basicly only things i know about it is that it can house 1x ATX mobo and 2 centimeters longer than default PSU Also it has no cable management space.
> 
> And no i dont have money to buy new case atleast yet, for a while ill be going with default 8350 cooler till i have money to buy better cooler, witch is why i m asking here witch would be the best cooler for my case, i suspect that i could use decent hight tower aircooler but i m not sure yet, as i dont have measurements of my case, in the cooler i planned to buy (Dark rock pro3) dimensions are as following 150(L) x 137(W) x 163(D)mm from witch point of my case are those dimensions, from the socet of my mobo, from mobo or top of processor? (the most conserning factor is hight as i m not sure if my case is wide enought for that cooler.)



Hello,

Its difficult to suggest a cooler when we don't know much about the size of the case - I wouldn't want to suggest something and it doesn't fit. Is there anyway you could find out more information about your case? Could you physically measure the distance between the side panel and where the processor is seated to have at least an estimate.

Layton


----------



## aquaraider11 (May 14, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Its difficult to suggest a cooler when we don't know much about the size of the case - I wouldn't want to suggest something and it doesn't fit. Is there anyway you could find out more information about your case? Could you physically measure the distance between the side panel and where the processor is seated to have at least an estimate.
> 
> Layton


16.5 from surface of the old MoBo as new MoBo has not arrived yet.
And that value is not exact as I did not have proper means of measurement, I used old ruler witch had about 0.3 CM space at the end, and I included that in value I posted above.

There is about 13cm space above RAM sticks (witch are default size)


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 14, 2014)

aquaraider11 said:


> 16.5 from surface of the old MoBo as new MoBo has not arrived yet.
> And that value is not exact as I did not have proper means of measurement, I used old ruler witch had about 0.3 CM space at the end, and I included that in value I posted above.
> 
> There is about 13cm space above RAM sticks (witch are default size)



Something like the Dark Rock Pro 3 would be extremely tight, and perhaps a little too big. I think the maximum size would have to be a 150-160mm tall cooler, but maybe even that could be very tight in your case. One possible solution could be upgrading your case, which could make future upgrades easier. But I understand this is perhaps not quite within your budget, and would take time to transfer everything. Here's some good lower profile coolers:

http://www.frostytech.com/top5_lowprofile_heatsinks.cfm

Layton


----------



## d1nky (May 14, 2014)

Temperature has a huge impact on stability, any cooler capable of holding an fx8350 at 5ghz below 45c would be a custom loop with about 240 or more of rad space.

Also cooling the vrms is important!

And not all chips are capable of 5ghz!


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2014)

I would argue they are all capable of 5ghz just not are capable on air/water. Most of the ones that wont hit it on air/water are your crazy clockers.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 14, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Temperature has a huge impact on stability, any cooler capable of holding an fx8350 at 5ghz below 45c would be a custom loop with about 240 or more of rad space.
> 
> Also cooling the vrms is important!
> 
> And not all chips are capable of 5ghz!



I think @aquaraider11 is unlikely to be able to hit 5GHz due to case constraints for larger coolers. We can dream though...


----------



## cdawall (May 14, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> I think @aquaraider11 is unlikely to be able to hit 5GHz due to case constraints for larger coolers. We can dream though...



you just have to get creative. I managed to stuff dual 120mm rads into a baby silverstone.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 14, 2014)

cdawall said:


> you just have to get creative. I managed to stuff dual 120mm rads into a baby silverstone.



They said they'd prefer non-watercooling. But I agree, for a case that is fairly small, has airflow issues, etc. then watercooling is a good option for overclocking. Ditto its one of the best options for large overclocking.

Layton


----------



## d1nky (May 14, 2014)

Air cooling and 5ghz?! I ain't got no time for that! 

Just be happy with anything up to 4.5ghz on air. Unless ya want to spend the cash on the over hyped 5ghz!


----------



## aquaraider11 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for all of your responses, as I said the cooling is not yet within my budget, nor the room temperature is low enough for anything that pushes heat in for 5Ghz so I'll wait and save some money till the autumn and consider upgrades at that point as by then Ill have enough money for new case and new cooler and outside temperature is low enough for cooling to be use at all.

So in case I'll be upgrading my case and cooler what cooler should I by if the case is not limit?

For case I have considered antec P183 v3 as it looks cool as it is simple and not the kind of "exploding everywhere all at once in a big led light show" but the problem is that I see that that neither is a spacey case...

And d1nky, it's not over hyped, as no one wants it, and Linus even referred to it as "one hell of a toasty chip"

And I did consider water cooling with custom loop, so that the radiator(s) would be hanging below by window outside at 30 degree- Celsius in mid winter, so I would not fry myself in my room, and I could keep my computer nice and cool


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 16, 2014)

aquaraider11 said:


> For case I have considered antec P183 v3 as it looks cool as it is simple and not the kind of "exploding everywhere all at once in a big led light show" but the problem is that I see that that neither is a spacey case...



I hear a lot of rave for the Fractal Design Define R4 - looks fairly clean and unassuming, good noise dampening, and plenty of room inside for internals. And much cheaper.

Layton


----------



## aquaraider11 (May 16, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> I hear a lot of rave for the Fractal Design Define R4 - looks fairly clean and unassuming, good noise dampening, and plenty of room inside for internals. And much cheaper.
> 
> Layton


Thanks, You actualy are the first one who actualy managed to change my opinion!

Most who have tried it (as an example when i was choosing CPU) failed because they did not explain why it was better choise, other than "its better" *example* "witch CPU should i buy? AMD fx 8350 or AMD A10-7850K Black Edition" Answer was allways "intel this and that because intel is faster" and zero support for their claim.

But yeah, what cooler should i buy with that?


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 16, 2014)

aquaraider11 said:


> Thanks, You actualy are the first one who actualy managed to change my opinion!
> 
> Most who have tried it (as an example when i was choosing CPU) failed because they did not explain why it was better choise, other than "its better" *example* "witch CPU should i buy? AMD fx 8350 or AMD A10-7850K Black Edition" Answer was allways "intel this and that because intel is faster" and zero support for their claim.
> 
> But yeah, what cooler should i buy with that?



You're welcome 

Depending on your budget, there is a whole spectrum of coolers. For budget, definitely the Hyper 212 EVO - the best on a budget. Then there's watercooling vs aircooling. For a 5.0GHz overclock, you will need watercooling however. But I reinstate - it all depends on your budget how far you can go.

Layton


----------



## aquaraider11 (May 16, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Depending on your budget, there is a whole spectrum of coolers. For budget, definitely the Hyper 212 EVO - the best on a budget. Then there's watercooling vs aircooling. For a 5.0GHz overclock, you will need watercooling however. But I reinstate - it all depends on your budget how far you can go.
> 
> Layton


I bought 600€ GPU so if i realy want something money is not problem, the time witch will take to buy it is the only thing that changes depending on prize, but in that ammount i m on budget that i have no money for intel nor nvidia.
And as i said, in my first post, i might not need 5Ghz it was just nise fun number to target as it is realisticaly possible as the chip allready runs at 4.0 and it is nise even number and all...
But as long as watercooling is made simple and it does not require maintenanse (except at maxium cleaning dust and all the basic stuff) i m fine with it, and if it is durable enough for transport while installed.

AMD you have 78€ more to use for cooler as you got me cheapper, and better case 

I was prepared to pay around 273€ for cooler and case, but you dropped prize of case to 100€ so you have 173€ to use for cooler, and thats variable, if you can get best cooler for my system for few (maxium of hundred) euros more, ill take that.

As an example when i was buying gpu i considered some cheap ones, but i ended up buying the most expensive one of the cheap ones, meaning AMD flagship with MSI twinfrozer cooler


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 16, 2014)

aquaraider11 said:


> I bought 600€ GPU so if i realy want something money is not problem, the time witch will take to buy it is the only thing that changes depending on prize, but in that ammount i m on budget that i have no money for intel nor nvidia.
> And as i said, in my first post, i might not need 5Ghz it was just nise fun number to target as it is realisticaly possible as the chip allready runs at 4.0 and it is nise even number and all...
> But as long as watercooling is made simple and it does not require maintenanse (except at maxium cleaning dust and all the basic stuff) i m fine with it, and if it is durable enough for transport while installed.
> 
> ...



Could you fill in your system specs within the Profile section of the forum. I think the 173 euros you have is more than enough for a good cooler, so we could see what other stuff you could get. I'll edit this post with some suggestions in a little bit.

EDIT: So for air cooling, some of the best models are the Noctua NH-D14, the Dark Rock Pro 3, the Phanteks PH-TC14PE. They perform fairly similarly, with some differences in noise levels, and there is also aesthetics for some people.

Looking at watercooling, the Define R4 hasn't got the best compatibility for the higher performing 240mm radiators (eg. Corsair H110, H100i, H105), but is pretty good for the 120mm radiators if mounted at the back (eg. Corsair H80i, H75).

Another opinion would be good.

Layton


----------



## aquaraider11 (May 16, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Could you fill in your system specs within the Profile section of the forum. I think the 173 euros you have is more than enough for a good cooler, so we could see what other stuff you could get. I'll edit this post with some suggestions in a little bit.
> 
> Layton


So i have updated specs and all of those parts that are listed there are allready purhased and payed (few have not arrived yet {MoBo and CPU})
Case is not purhaced yet but i have desided to buy it, as you recommended it, so i put it there as i dont know anything about my current case


----------



## aquaraider11 (May 16, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Could you fill in your system specs within the Profile section of the forum. I think the 173 euros you have is more than enough for a good cooler, so we could see what other stuff you could get. I'll edit this post with some suggestions in a little bit.
> 
> EDIT: So for air cooling, some of the best models are the Noctua NH-D14, the Dark Rock Pro 3, the Phanteks PH-TC14PE. They perform fairly similarly, with some differences in noise levels, and there is also aesthetics for some people.
> 
> ...


So, you recommend Noctua NH-D14 whats the differense between that and D15, as if i remeber correctly that is the newest of that series i even saw good reviev for D15 a while ago


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 16, 2014)

aquaraider11 said:


> So, you recommend Noctua NH-D14 whats the differense between that and D15, as if i remeber correctly that is the newest of that series i even saw good reviev for D15 a while ago



Oh yes... I forgot they'd recently released that. The D15 is better, so go for it instead of the D14 if you want to. I mean the D15 is taller, but you're planned new case would definitely fit it. By the way, you can multi-quote and edit posts, instead of double posting. Some people can get very annoyed with double posting to warn you 

In terms of your specs, I can't see any other improvements screaming out at me. Apart from a better CPU cooler of course. Any other recommendations people on coolers?

Layton


----------



## Devon68 (May 16, 2014)

Well if money is not a problem for air cooling I would recommend the NH-D15 or the NH-u14s. Both are awesome.


----------



## aquaraider11 (May 23, 2014)

So i have upgraded my system .
Now it is as I planned to get +the fractal design define r4 case

Stock cooler in fx8350 is HORRIBLE and it's smaller than my previous one (phenom ii x2 B55) Stock cooler.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 23, 2014)

aquaraider11 said:


> Stock cooler in fx8350 is HORRIBLE and it's smaller than my previous one (phenom ii x2 B55) Stock cooler.



Did you not upgrade the CPU cooler in the end?


----------



## aquaraider11 (May 23, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Did you not upgrade the CPU cooler in the end?


I will upgrade it but not at same time without cpu MoBo and case.


----------



## Shambles1980 (May 23, 2014)

dont oc with stock heat sink. 
and you may want to add a fan to your vrm mosfets too.


----------



## aquaraider11 (May 23, 2014)

aquaraider11 said:


> I will upgrade iät bit not at same time without cpu MoBo and case.





Shambles1980 said:


> dont oc with stock heat sink.
> and you may want to add a fan to your vrm mosfets too.


I never said i was going to OC with Stock heatsink.
I said that i m going to buy my CPU cooler laiter, and THEN i m going to overclock.


----------



## LaytonJnr (May 23, 2014)

aquaraider11 said:


> I never said i was going to OC with Stock heatsink.
> I said that i m going to buy my CPU cooler laiter, and THEN i m going to overclock.



Feel free to come back when you have the money/desire to buy a CPU cooler - we'd be happy to give some up to date information on the best coolers in the future.
 Meanwhile, enjoy your upgrades! 

Layton


----------



## aquaraider11 (May 23, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Feel free to come back when you have the money/desire to buy a CPU cooler - we'd be happy to give some up to date information on the best coolers in the future.
> Meanwhile, enjoy your upgrades!
> 
> Layton


Ill do!


----------



## d1nky (May 23, 2014)

With my Fx8350 it wasn't overclocking but over cooking!


----------



## aquaraider11 (May 23, 2014)

d1nky said:


> With my Fx8350 it wasn't overclocking but over cooking!


Think about AMD FX-9590 Thats the cookker not 8350


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 23, 2014)

d1nky said:


> With my Fx8350 it wasn't overclocking but over cooking!


Cant remember did you watercool or air cool it?.


----------



## d1nky (May 24, 2014)

720 of rad space just on the CPU, low ambient and it still nearly hit max.

Also had my entire loop I'm ice, which still got warm. Especially at 5.8ghz lol


----------



## Devon68 (May 24, 2014)

> Especially at 5.8ghz lol


4.8 or 5.8?


----------



## d1nky (May 25, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> 4.8 or 5.8?



5.8 benching or close to 5.8?! 

They'll be on hwbot


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 25, 2014)

What cpu waterblock did you use for that rig please d1nky im only asking because I'm waying up my own options for high 24/7 clocks 5ghz+
I have 720s worth of ra d space but a crap waterblock fitted atm


----------



## d1nky (May 25, 2014)

Just the copper xspc block, nothing special. I've read the reviews on most blocks and when it was first out it was pretty well performing. Probably the reason I haven't dropped a ton on a new one.

Also hooked up another 360, so have 360 x2 and a 240. I don't even need all the fans running to keep my 3770k under 60c 4.7ghz lol


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 26, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> What cpu waterblock did you use for that rig please d1nky im only asking because I'm waying up my own options for high 24/7 clocks 5ghz+
> I have 720s worth of ra d space but a crap waterblock fitted atm



Block will not have as much impact as amount of rad. As long as it's a relatively decent block, you'll be fine. I'm still using my old Enzotech Sapphire block and I can do 5 gig + all day long.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 26, 2014)

Mr.Scott said:


> Block will not have as much impact as amount of rad. As long as it's a relatively decent block, you'll be fine. I'm still using my old Enzotech Sapphire block and I can do 5 gig + all day long.


I hope that depends upon just how bad the block is , im using a Thelmaltake big copper thing with a single big bent groove channel its not good enough in heat dissipation terms into the water


----------



## d1nky (May 26, 2014)

That's why I went for more rad instead of better blocks.

May experiment with a new one some day!


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 26, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I hope that depends upon just how bad the block is , im using a Thelmaltake big copper thing with a single big bent groove channel its not good enough in heat dissipation terms into the water


Yes. You need a better block.


----------



## aquaraider11 (Jul 9, 2014)

Me here again!
So now I have my case, cooler and CPU and couple extra fans in case and 1 extra in the cooler.
I'll update my profile for parts that I have and now I would be asking tips to get most out of my chip.
I'll actually get the chip tomorrow but I'll ask tips first as no one is going to respond instantly.


----------



## Super XP (Jul 9, 2014)

Good luck, and remember take the OC slow and steady.


----------



## aquaraider11 (Jul 10, 2014)

Hmm, I know this is propably not right thread but why is it physically that if I overclock few MHz at time and try in between I get higher end result than just straight putting correct values in for the end result?
I know that that sentence does not make any sense by itself but I hope that you understand the question.

Basically why I get higher clock by overclockking with smaller increments compared to larger ones?


----------



## Super XP (Jul 10, 2014)

It's like buying a new car and breaking it in on the freeway for example. You need to take it slow and steady.

You don't just floor the Gas pedal and hear the engine RoR right. If you do, the car will feel sluggish. This is a fact. Unless you plan on racing i tand pocess the high end engine part

Patients will gain you a stable OC. I've done this all the time, with success.


----------



## aquaraider11 (Jul 10, 2014)

Super XP said:


> It's like buying a new car and breaking it in on the freeway for example. You need to take it slow and steady.
> 
> You don't just floor the Gas pedal and hear the engine RoR right. If you do, the car will feel sluggish. This is a fact. Unless you plan on racing i tand pocess the high end engine part
> 
> Patients will gain you a stable OC. I've done this all the time, with success.



Thanks, and now for the truly noob guestion.
Witch should I increase MHz or multiplyer and if both in witch order and how much?

I DID OC my old phenom ii x4 B55 (it was x2 555 till I unlocked it) to 3.7 from 3.2 but it's not the same and as it is ancient chip that I have had 10 million years it's pretty much valueless so with it I could go with hit and miss strategy to try everything.
But I do not wish to brake my new chip so I wish to know the "correct" way of doing things slowly : D


----------



## Vario (Jul 10, 2014)

aquaraider11 said:


> Hmm, I know this is propably not right thread but why is it physically that if I overclock few MHz at time and try in between I get higher end result than just straight putting correct values in for the end result?
> I know that that sentence does not make any sense by itself but I hope that you understand the question.
> 
> Basically why I get higher clock by overclockking with smaller increments compared to larger ones?


You may be paying closer attention to the correct amount of voltage, not too high, not too low.



aquaraider11 said:


> Thanks, and now for the truly noob guestion.
> Witch should I increase MHz or multiplyer and if both in witch order and how much?
> 
> I DID OC my old phenom ii x4 B55 (it was x2 555 till I unlocked it) to 3.7 from 3.2 but it's not the same and as it is ancient chip that I have had 10 million years it's pretty much valueless so with it I could go with hit and miss strategy to try everything.
> But I do not wish to brake my new chip so I wish to know the "correct" way of doing things slowly : D


I'd do the multiplier first.  Bump it up, if its not stable, bump the voltage up a tiny bit, back and forth until you hit the max temperature or voltage that you are willing to tolerate.


----------



## aquaraider11 (Jul 10, 2014)

A little problem.
Something is throtling my performance. Any idea how to find out who?
At the moment i get sable 4.4 GHz and unstable / throttling 4.5 GHz
http://i.imgur.com/UVdhrtE.png
like that :/


----------



## FlanK3r (Jul 13, 2014)

APM master settings?
If not, its VRM.


----------



## Vario (Jul 13, 2014)

Put a fan blowing on the vrm


----------



## aquaraider11 (Jul 13, 2014)

FlanK3r said:


> APM master settings?
> If not, its VRM.


APM is Application Power Management? If so i have it allready disabled.



Vario said:


> Put a fan blowing on the vrm


3 guestions.

1. Where is it on MoBo, i know its 1 of those random litle metal blocks on it, but wich one?
2. Physically how am i suposed to acomplish that? i have 1 HUDGE CPU cooler and 2 Med big GPU:s and small mid tower case so i basicly have no space for cooler. (i have 4 coolers in case and 3 on heatsink) [I basicly cant see my MoBo  ]
3. Does it have settings in my bios (propably no and you propably would not know as even i dont know my bios version  )


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 13, 2014)

That chip isnt valuless. If it fully unlocked there is full value in that chip.



aquaraider11 said:


> Thanks, and now for the truly noob guestion.
> Witch should I increase MHz or multiplyer and if both in witch order and how much?
> 
> I DID OC my old phenom ii x4 B55 (it was x2 555 till I unlocked it) to 3.7 from 3.2 but it's not the same and as it is ancient chip that I have had 10 million years it's pretty much valueless so with it I could go with hit and miss strategy to try everything.
> But I do not wish to brake my new chip so I wish to know the "correct" way of doing things slowly : D



Ps that psu id say cant deliver enough juice. Also check vrm temps along with cpu temp while gaming/stress testing


----------



## aquaraider11 (Jul 13, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> That chip isnt valuless. If it fully unlocked there is full value in that chip.


It was phenom ii x2 555 black edition or something so it was factory unlocked i guess. I just enabled cores in bios.
And if that is valuable, how valuable is it?



eidairaman1 said:


> Also check vrm temps along with cpu temp while gaming/stress testing


From where and what temp is it?

And for juice delivery, i can check how much does it pull from wall at stress testing, but it will take a while. And i m pretty sure that its not the case.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 13, 2014)

Bios and software utilities. Since its a 955 honestly just look at pricing of them. Still a great chip.



aquaraider11 said:


> It was phenom ii x2 555 black edition or something so it was factory unlocked i guess. I just enabled cores in bios.
> And if that is valuable, how valuable is it?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aquaraider11 (Jul 13, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Bios and software utilities. Since its a 955 honestly just look at pricing of them. Still a great chip.


50€ was the onlyone i could find and that was from eBay
Not bad prize but i dont see any reason anyone world buy one.
As as a server solution it has too few cores and too high clock speed and as a desktop Office or similar CPU it has too high power consumption compared to efficiensy and all amd APU:s are better
As a low end gaming solution again AMD APU:s win on every factor.

Mabye if you want to practise OC you could buy one as its quite easy chip and cheap one too.
Or if you have allready AM3 or AM3+ board and you dont want to upgrade that THEN you could want that... But if you have AM3 board you PROPABLY have better CPU allready.

So yeah realy no reason to buy one...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a rig in progress last machine i built for myself was in 2002


----------



## tuunade988 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm thinking about upgrading my cpu cooler just to overclock my 8350. Does anyone here have a coolermaster nepton 280L, and can confirm that the cpu could at least get to 5.0ghz? I also have unmatched sticks of ram (x2 8gb sticks) one with 1333 and the other 1600, so my computer is basically running 16gb ram dual channel at 1333. Will this at all affect my overclock? If not than yeah.. I'm considering the nepton.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 19, 2014)

No it wont just make sure the memory stays at 1333 with same timings for both.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2014)

Aio water coolers are still pushing it to get 5ghz stable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 28, 2014)

What about 5 even???


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 3, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> What about 5 even???



24/7?;  not likely. For short bench runs maybe.


----------

